# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Трёхлетняя хроника maxim_tuner и пианино "Беларусь" в четырёхчасовом фильме

## Maximillyan

Это нарезка клипов, связанных с практикой maxim_tuner  и пианино марки "Беларусь"
Приятного просмотра!

----------


## Maximillyan



----------

